# Advice on Prayer



## au5t1n (Jun 17, 2010)

What advice would you give to someone struggling with daily private prayer? How can someone learn to improve the length and quality of their daily prayer time?


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh wow. I'll have to listen to those when I get home. I also have a copy of Thomas Watson's _The Lord's Prayer_ and I have read some of Matthew Henry's _A Method for Prayer_ on Google Books. I have been convicted of the need to spend more time in prayer lately, and to improve the quality thereof.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a lot great resources on this topic that I will share later, but really quickly I just wanted to say that I think one of the main things about prayer, is to remain consistent with it! We won't always "feel" as though our prayer life is going well, or we'll often be tempted to think that our prayers need to be more zealous at times....but consistency through it all is what is most important. I once read something along the lines of: "It is not the length of our prayers, or the words we use, or the fervency behind them, but it is the _OBJECT_ of our prayers that matters most". I'll post more later...


----------



## Andres (Jun 17, 2010)

I have found Kenneth Boa's books helpful. I am currently using this one.


----------



## jrdnoland (Jun 17, 2010)

A few things that help me:
1. Make a list of things to pray about. Work your way down the list every day. Add / subtract as necessary.
2. Pray after reading a devotional that inspires you.
3. Pray after reading scripture. Pray back slightly modified versions of Paul's prayers.
4. Pray about praying.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you for the responses so far. Does anyone else have suggestions or want to share about their personal experience growing in this area?


----------



## Jack K (Jun 18, 2010)

austinww said:


> Thank you for the responses so far. Does anyone else have suggestions or want to share about their personal experience growing in this area?



I seldom recommend books here. I figure you want a quicker response. But Paul Miller's _A Praying Life_ is exactly what you're asking for. Not instructions or theory as much as personal stories and experience from a man who could rightly be called not an expert but a "heavy user." He's far more qualified than I am to help you out.


----------

